# Debates In Photography?



## nmasters

Hey guys, 
I am writing an essay for my senior project. My project is mainly centered around improving my photography. 
Part of the project is to write  5 to 7 page essay on a current issue regarding the subject of the senior project. 
The only current issues I could relate to photography are:

Film vs Digital
HDR 
Street photographer's rights 

Can you guys think of any other current issues?


----------



## Overread

Well Film VS Digital is basically a dead in the water debate. It was more relevant back when digital was new, but these days whilst there are still some valid points to be made - its been done to death. 

HDR isn't really a debate so much as a mixture of many people not actually understanding what it is mixed with questions on the nature of style and taste (ie overcooked HDR). It's not really a debate or issue as such.

Street photographers rights would be a more modern, more current and more relevant modern debate. It's fairly new on the field of being in the public eye and its not "been there done that". Of the three you propose this one would be the one I would say is the best to go for - provided that you're willing to do research into actual photographer rights and laws (or lack there of).


----------



## bunny99123

After doing many essays in college.  I think film vs. digital would be your best bet.  It offers many forms of resources for support of your pros and cons.  Not too complicated in research and with just a few pages you have more than enough sources to choose from which would take less time to develop.  Good luck and congratulations on being a Senior!


----------



## Big Mike

Increasing technology vs photography as a skill.  For example, as cameras get better and better at high ISO shooting, it becomes less important for a photographer (camera user) to make conscious choices about exposure settings.  
Ever worse/better is that Adobe is working on a technology that can analyze motion blur and then extrapolate a sharp image from a blurry photo.

With technologies like that, it becomes less and less important to know what you're doing (as a photographer).


----------



## pixmedic

The problem with film versus digital is it has been so overdone.. I mean REALLY overdone. And what is it relevant to?  Will you try to prove one is better than the other?  or comparing different means to basically the same end?  I think your best bet is the street photography angle.  It is investigating an aspect of photography that is relevant to both film AND digital users. It also allows you to research laws in different areas concerning photography,  as well as speculate what laws still need to be addressed.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks

What sort of limitations are on this project?  Does it have to be technical in nature?  If not, you might consider writing on the subject of photography and society.  The interplay between how we live in the world and what we see in it.  How we relate our lives through the art and what it's new found accessibility means to art and society.  Probably more difficult if all you have is technical training, but I think the social relation to art is by far the more interesting subject.


----------



## unpopular

Debates concerning objectivity will have a LOT of research opportunities, going as far back to New Modernism and Pictorialists. The issue has resurfaced with Postmodern subjective/world views approach to aesthetics verses the modern absolute/academic approach. This extends into the very role of photography, to document the world or to interpret it.

An interesting conclusion to make is that photography is unique in that it can be made to fit multiple roles, artistic, journalistic and scientific.

I would highly recommend that you do not focus on technical matters, your teacher is going to be getting the same technical drivel year after year, and most technical issues does not have a whole lot of impact on the nature of photography.


----------



## table1349

Canon vs Nikon.

Art or Not.

Raw vs JPG.

Is vs non-is

PW's vs Cactus triggers

Cheap tripod vs Good tripod

Need any more???


----------



## unpopular

Wow. You really know how to write a compelling paper, gryph.

Why don't we add the dreaded "UV Filter/No UV filter" snorefest to the list.


----------



## snowbear

gryphonslair99 said:


> Canon vs Nikon.
> 
> Art or Not.
> 
> Raw vs JPG.
> 
> Is vs non-is
> 
> PW's vs Cactus triggers
> 
> Cheap tripod vs Good tripod
> 
> Need any more???


Zoom vs. prime lenses
and for noobies:
Post processing vs. straight out of camera
Flash vs. natural light
Protective filter or not
:mrgreen:

edit: unpopular beat me as I was still typing!


----------



## unpopular

oh man. we've got a lot of great B- ideas here!


----------



## table1349

unpopular said:


> Wow. You really know how to write a compelling paper, gryph.
> 
> Why don't we add the dreaded "UV Filter/No UV filter" snorefest to the list.


Thanks I forgot that one.:thumbup:  


Don't need to write a compelling paper.  My senior project is over now that I am a senior.


----------



## Big Mike

Maybe a silly topic, maybe not...but what of the debate between large (high quality) and small (phone) cameras.  Are small but convienent cameras killing the quality of the 'average' photo.  Only 10 years ago, just about every family had a 35mm film point & shoot camera.  Quality was good but not usually outstanding...and it probably only got a lot of use on vacations and special occasions.  

Now, just about every family has a compact digital camera, maybe a few of them.  Plus every cell phone or smart device has a camera on it.  The overall quality of the images from these tiny cameras is probably lower than it was with film cameras...if maybe only because people didn't just snap photos of anything and everything like they do now.  

Another (less silly) topic about the abundance of cameras, is the affect it has on our society.  With most people having almost instant access to a still and video camera, privacy is much different than it used to be.

Oh, I got a great current topic...maybe dealing less with photography than with social media...but anyway.  Do you know of the girl in BC Canada who committed suicide recently?  Amanda Todd.  
The underlying issue appeared to be on-line bullying via social media and it started when she flashed her webcam, thus putting topless photos of herself out into the world.  
That most certainly wouldn't have happened 10-15 years ago before everyone had easy access to digital still/video cameras and social media etc.


----------



## kathyt

I was just reading this article the other day and I never knew about the original story but you could focus more on the psychosocial/copyright issues and how social media plays a role.  I quess the story started when a certain photograher started a photography business and was just never really moving upward so she starting using everybody elses images (she had a Facebook page and website) and putting her logo on them until one day she got caught and her world was turned upside down real quick.  She got bombarded with death threats and the whole nine yards, but anyways this article is the aftermath and her asking for forgiveness.  I found it rather interesting.  HOW I RUINED MY CAREER | People of the Second Chance


----------



## skieur

Photographers who resist change as in:

1. Black and white vs colour
2. Film vs digital
3. Manual vs Auto
4. in camera vs post processing
5. tripod vs handheld
6. filters pre and post vs no filters
7. megapixel improvements?
8. crop body vs full frame

skieur


----------



## amolitor

The thing that's really working away in my mind now is the problem of the Giant River of Digital Images.

We're seeing millions of photographs being made and shared on a more or less daily basis. I don't know if it's a million a minute of a million a week, but that hardly matters. There's a simply mind boggling amount of imagery being produced and shoveled out to the web minute by minute. What are the implications of this limitless river of amateurish snapshottery for:

- commercial work. We're swimming in a huge sea of specific types of imagery. That's got to affect how we view photographs in general, which impacts commercial work
- art. Will art pick up ideas and themes from the river? If so, which ones?
- personal work. How are the various things at play in this immense stream of imagery bouncing around and affecting the other iPhone users shooting and putting things into it?
- etc..


----------



## PlanetStarbucks

skieur said:


> Photographers who resist change as in:
> 
> 1. Black and white vs colour
> 2. Film vs digital
> 3. Manual vs Auto
> 4. in camera vs post processing
> 5. tripod vs handheld
> 6. filters pre and post vs no filters
> 7. megapixel improvements?
> 8. crop body vs full frame
> 
> skieur



lol...yes, keep on beating that dead horse.  

Funny, I think maybe the OP was playing a little trick on us.  Perhaps this wasn't about his own paper, but to see what all of us would write about.  Like all our replies are just mirrors of ourselves.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

kathythorson said:


> I was just reading this article the other day and I never knew about the original story but you could focus more on the psychosocial/copyright issues and how social media plays a role.  I quess the story started when a certain photograher started a photography business and was just never really moving upward so she starting using everybody elses images (she had a Facebook page and website) and putting her logo on them until one day she got caught and her world was turned upside down real quick.  She got bombarded with death threats and the whole nine yards, but anyways this article is the aftermath and her asking for forgiveness.  I found it rather interesting.  HOW I RUINED MY CAREER | People of the Second Chance









Just wow, thats more horrific than stories i read of people shooting "on the side" and the IRS/states catching up to them!


----------



## kathyt

2WheelPhoto said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading this article the other day and I never knew about the original story but you could focus more on the psychosocial/copyright issues and how social media plays a role.  I quess the story started when a certain photograher started a photography business and was just never really moving upward so she starting using everybody elses images (she had a Facebook page and website) and putting her logo on them until one day she got caught and her world was turned upside down real quick.  She got bombarded with death threats and the whole nine yards, but anyways this article is the aftermath and her asking for forgiveness.  I found it rather interesting.  HOW I RUINED MY CAREER | People of the Second Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow, thats more horrific than stories i read of people shooting "on the side" and the IRS/states catching up to them!
Click to expand...


Kinda crazy huh?  Would you forgive?


----------



## gsgary

What about convergence » Convergence | Clive Booth


----------



## PlanetStarbucks

kathythorson said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading this article the other day and I never knew about the original story but you could focus more on the psychosocial/copyright issues and how social media plays a role.  I quess the story started when a certain photograher started a photography business and was just never really moving upward so she starting using everybody elses images (she had a Facebook page and website) and putting her logo on them until one day she got caught and her world was turned upside down real quick.  She got bombarded with death threats and the whole nine yards, but anyways this article is the aftermath and her asking for forgiveness.  I found it rather interesting.  HOW I RUINED MY CAREER | People of the Second Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow, thats more horrific than stories i read of people shooting "on the side" and the IRS/states catching up to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda crazy huh?  Would you forgive?
Click to expand...


Nope...That anyone would take such shortcuts is a testament to their lack of character.  It's a sort of ends-justifies-the-means personality.  People of that character are always annoying, but sometimes dangerous.  In my profession (finance) nothing would earn you a walk out the door faster then taking shortcuts.  Certainly stealing photographs isn't in the same realm, but it's the same behavior.  For notable examples in my world see Nick Leeson (destroyed Barings Bank) and Fabrice Tourre (partly responsible for a $500 million dollar fine levied against Goldman Sachs).


----------



## unpopular

> [FONT=MuliLight, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I&#8217;ve always embraced my [/FONT]*artistic side*[FONT=MuliLight, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif], and from the moment I first picked up a camera, I was hooked. I started a full time [/FONT]*professional photography*[FONT=MuliLight, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] business in April 2011




Well there's her problem.
[/FONT]


----------



## kathyt

PlanetStarbucks said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow, thats more horrific than stories i read of people shooting "on the side" and the IRS/states catching up to them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda crazy huh?  Would you forgive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope...That anyone would take such shortcuts is a testament to their lack of character.  It's a sort of ends-justifies-the-means personality.  People of that character are always annoying, but sometimes dangerous.  In my profession (finance) nothing would earn you a walk out the door faster then taking shortcuts.  Certainly stealing photographs isn't in the same realm, but it's the same behavior.  For notable examples in my world see Nick Leeson (destroyed Barings Bank) and Fabrice Tourre (partly responsible for a $500 million dollar fine levied against Goldman Sachs).
Click to expand...


I can see both sides of the coin.  Obviously, the cases you mentioned had a larger trickle down effect than this story did and also larger financial repercussions, but I feel that I would have the hardest time forgiving myself in this case.  No one will truly trust her again.  She will find it hard to ever gain employment with all the social media attention this recieved.  If anyone Googles her name they will learn all about this.  She has paid a pretty stiff price and will continue to pay.  If they were my images I would be over it by now and I would forgive her because honestly it takes more energy and anger to hold a grudge.


----------



## Ballistics

kathythorson said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just reading this article the other day and I never knew about the original story but you could focus more on the psychosocial/copyright issues and how social media plays a role.  I quess the story started when a certain photograher started a photography business and was just never really moving upward so she starting using everybody elses images (she had a Facebook page and website) and putting her logo on them until one day she got caught and her world was turned upside down real quick.  She got bombarded with death threats and the whole nine yards, but anyways this article is the aftermath and her asking for forgiveness.  I found it rather interesting.  HOW I RUINED MY CAREER | People of the Second Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow, thats more horrific than stories i read of people shooting "on the side" and the IRS/states catching up to them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda crazy huh?  Would you forgive?
Click to expand...


Not a chance in hell. Forgiving her is almost equivalent to saying that if you had a photography business, you would let her shoot for you after what she did. I know there are people who forgive, but she didn't just take credit for other's work. She built a business off of it. She went the full mile, got caught, and is now posting more BS for people to buy. Of course she's sorry. She doesn't have a choice. Reading the comments on that article, it boggles my mind how easy people are persuaded into forgiveness. "Oh well she said she was sorry and owned up to it". No, she got caught, and is now trying to play "the game" and people are falling for it.


----------



## unpopular

If she stole my images, I'd be flattered ... all the way to the judge seeking at least an injunction if not damages.

If it's someone else's photo? That's their call.

What she did was wrong, but come on, let's get off our high horse here.


----------



## snowbear

unpopular said:


> If she stole my images, I'd be flattered ... all the way to the judge seeking at least an injunction if not damages.
> 
> If it's someone else's photo? That's their call.
> 
> What she did was wrong, but come on, let's get off our high horse here.


Yep - theft, plain and simple.  She may as well have stollen cash - it's the same thing.


----------



## Ballistics

unpopular said:


> If she stole my images, I'd be flattered ... all the way to the judge seeking at least an injunction if not damages.
> 
> If it's someone else's photo? That's their call.
> 
> What she did was wrong, but come on, let's get off our high horse here.



High horse? That doesn't even make sense lol. That phrase is usually reserved for elitism or arrogance, not talking about someone who fraudulently built a business by both stealing and by cheating customers. Sorry but, I don't have a bleeding heart for those who consciously scam and swindle.

I've been cheated before,burned for $19k when I was younger. I would never do that to anyone. 
More recently and a bit more on topic, my wife and I hired a photographer for our wedding. He was a vendor that my wife found, had a great portfolio and website, showed up to the wedding, took pictures. When we got our sample disc in the mail, it was horrendous. All shots on auto. When we called to complain, the company had already closed up shop. We paid $2k for him (not including prints and albums), and while that's not a lot in terms of a wedding photographer, it is still $2k that we lost to someone like this girl. So no, this isn't about being on a high horse, this is about not having any compassion for thieves.


----------



## unpopular

as if none of us have ever done anything _less than ethical._

what's "more wrong" than anything else is based solely on what we're not willing to do ourselves.


----------



## amolitor

Ballistics said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she stole my images, I'd be flattered ... all the way to the judge seeking at least an injunction if not damages.
> 
> If it's someone else's photo? That's their call.
> 
> What she did was wrong, but come on, let's get off our high horse here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High horse? That doesn't even make sense lol. That phrase is usually reserved for elitism or arrogance, not talking about someone who fraudulently built a business by both stealing and by cheating customers.
Click to expand...


The thief isn't the one on the high horse. "lol"


----------



## Ballistics

amolitor said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she stole my images, I'd be flattered ... all the way to the judge seeking at least an injunction if not damages.
> 
> If it's someone else's photo? That's their call.
> 
> What she did was wrong, but come on, let's get off our high horse here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High horse? That doesn't even make sense lol. That phrase is usually reserved for elitism or arrogance, not talking about someone who fraudulently built a business by both stealing and by cheating customers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thief isn't the one on the high horse. "lol"
Click to expand...


I didn't say that. I'm talking about myself. I'm the person talking about someone who was fraudulent. To make it more clear what I was saying:



> That phrase is usually reserved for elitism or arrogance, not (*a person*) talking about someone who fraudulently built a business by both stealing and by cheating customers.



You should have gotten that from the bottom line. 



> So no, this isn't about being on a high horse, this is about not having any compassion for thieves.


----------



## Ballistics

unpopular said:


> as if none of us have ever done anything _less than ethical._
> 
> what's "more wrong" than anything else is based solely on what we're not willing to do ourselves.



Are you seriously trying to justify this woman's actions because she's not the only one to be a thief? Haha what are you saying here?
Is it because you would, yourself, cheat someone out of their money? 

I wouldn't, ever. Sorry but, there are people in this world who have morals and a conscience, and actually walk a straight line. I have no 
issues saying that I'm one of those people.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks

unpopular said:


> as if none of us have ever done anything _less than ethical._
> 
> what's "more wrong" than anything else is based solely on what we're not willing to do ourselves.



That none of us are able to live without sin isn't a justification.  Nor is it grounds to recuse ourselves of participating in judgement.  I reject heartily the notion of laissez-faire in questions of morality and justice.  We all have a duty to judge what is right and what is wrong and to act as best we can accordingly.  Those who don't are truly dangerous either by ommission or commission.  

The grounds for my revulsion at the article posted isn't to do with whether or not I feel that any harm was visited upon me, nor am I really concerned so much for the artist's whose work was stolen.  Think about the real victims here...the clients who hired this so-called-professional under false pretense.  How much money did she steal from all of them?  To glaze over that wrong is an injustice in and of itself.  There is a very clear delineation here.  This isn't just some nobody stealing the work of other artists for his own image.  This was an active and deliberate scheme to misrepresent oneself for personal gain.  It was a means to an end, but not even an altruistic end.  

Plainly, there is no justification for it. I take umbrage with saying that I shouldn't voice my opinion on the matter.  This injustice affects all of us.  Maybe not in any direct way, but has taken real money away from consumers, taken away money from professionals, and hurts the reputation of the profession.


Edited in:  to the OP, sorry we hijacked your thread.  But here you go...I think this is an interesting question for your paper, lol.


----------



## unpopular

I never said I wanted to justify or condone intellectual property theft. If it turned out that this entire article were a work of fiction it wouldn't matter to me any more than the fact that it isn't.

There are plenty of issues which are everyone's problem. This isn't one of them.


----------



## skieur

PlanetStarbucks said:


> skieur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Photographers who resist change as in:
> 
> 1. Black and white vs colour
> 2. Film vs digital
> 3. Manual vs Auto
> 4. in camera vs post processing
> 5. tripod vs handheld
> 6. filters pre and post vs no filters
> 7. megapixel improvements?
> 8. crop body vs full frame
> 
> skieur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol...yes, keep on beating that dead horse.
Click to expand...


Hey, I profit all the more from those who resist change.  Less competition for bucks.

skieur


----------



## unpopular

^^^derp.


----------



## DiskoJoe

nmasters said:


> Hey guys,
> I am writing an essay for my senior project. My project is mainly centered around improving my photography.
> Part of the project is to write  5 to 7 page essay on a current issue regarding the subject of the senior project.
> The only current issues I could relate to photography are:
> 
> Film vs Digital
> HDR
> Street photographer's rights
> 
> Can you guys think of any other current issues?



Flash VS Natural light
Nude art VS pornography
Editing Vs not Editing (whether to use photoshop or not)
Prime vs zoom (lenses) (big debate on this one, especially amongst pros)


----------



## amolitor

Oops, I forgot. Ballistics likes to argue, and he or she will just do whatever is necessary to keep the "controversy" rolling. I forgot, and responded. My bad!


----------

